# Strikeforce Pick 'em Title Fight: Machida Karate vs limba



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

VS
 









*For the Title*


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I already used all my creds up...


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Settled the bet for Machida Karate in a close one. FOTN in the main event much unlike the real Strikeforce.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Damn that was close!


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

I knew it.. the guy is a stud!!


----------

